# Ikan Koi > Do It Your Self >  BD ala Om Awal mix Air Stone lingkaran (Experiment)

## Glenardo

Bermula dari melihat BD gaya Om Eno, diikuti om Sven dan Om Dendi yang membuat BD beraerasi. Alhasil uang pas2 an, namun kudu harus gaya  ::  

Hunting Airhose mahal kena 150 rb per meter. Jadi deh ke Makaliwe mencari Air STone bulet namun kosong di tngah. DItemukan ini dengan harga di bawah 10 rb rupiah (Hampir ga percaya gt g loh, sampe tanya 3 x)




Lalu berikut pemasangannya, jadilah menyelamlah daku malam2, Air stone di selipkan dalam lubang BD ( BD murmer ala Om Awal) dan di ikat. ALhasil inilah dia



Mejeng dulu ah kebeningan airnya walau kolam di obok2 mahluk berberat 78 kg, 178 cm. Ga make vortek. Cuma Brush dan Bio ball rambutan 10 rb. Rencana 2 bulan ke depan. Chamber 1 setllement akan di isi brush, Ch 2 isi bio ball dan ch3 mao di isi CB 7,% kg (hemat  ::  ) mix bio ball
. Maap koi yang gede 49 cm an bukan punya ku. Punyaku hanya < 30 cm. Semuanya lagi kost di kolam ku




Dan iseng2 ubah arus tengah jadi arus atas demi nambah oksigen.



Belum tahu deh, ekperimen ini bagus apa nga nya. Kita lihat saja nanti.

Para suhu, apa BD aerasi ini masuk akal kah?  ::   Ilmu tangan kosong dan logika mencari penghematan gn deh

Makasih

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dickytob

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Herdi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

> Sekedar sharing, saya pernah pakai airstone untuk kolam koi dan gampang mampet ya? Apalagi kalau airpumpnya sering nyala mati soalnya ketika airpump dimatikan, air balik ke air pump bawa kotoran halus dan ketika air pumpnya dinyalakan lagi kotoran menyumbat seluruh lubang airstone sehingga tidak ada gelembung udara yang keluar sama sekali. Mau beli air hose harganya mahal. Walhasil sekarang selang airpumpnya saya biarkan terbuka tanpa airstone.


apakah ada perbedaan kalo udara langsung keluar dari selang... alhasil gelembung udaranya gede2..
dibandingkan udara melalui airstone... yg menghasilkan gelembung udara yg halus..?

----------


## torpey

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dickytob

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

> Originally Posted by Glenardo
> 
> DI heavy koi Surabaya. Om Torpey tau kq...Hahaha
> 
> 
> konteknya dong om, tq



Ask Mr. google ada kq om..Hahahha..Thanks

----------


## torpey

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## zieco

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kerogawa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## zieco

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

> Originally Posted by victor
> 
> boz glen, gw beli 1 yach.   
> 
> 
> Bandar Koi, ongkir ama Air stone nya aja mahalan ongkir nya..Hahahha
> Lagian tau tuh, di toko ada stock atao kaga.


elo khan punya stock, 
biar kagak kemahalan ongkir dibanding air stone, u sama kasi koi deh, 1 aja ga usah gedhe2 size 30cm aja.

----------


## dickytob

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Mungkin seperti ini kali aerasi nya yah...  ::  

[/quote]

Tul om will.....
Kalau masih menutupi pemandangan, berarti luasan permukaan kolam harus ditambah ( canda mode on ).......  ::   :: [/quote]


Amppoun beningnya..Hahahah

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torpey

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## AirBiru

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## zieco

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## zieco

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## AirBiru

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

> Originally Posted by zieco
> 
> Om Glen...
> Mo nanya nih..
> Klo lubang BD di lingkarin sama air stone yg mengeluarkan oksigen...
> Bgmana caranya kotoran masuk ke BD???
> Kan ke angkat sama gelembung terus.
>   
> Tolong di jawab dong... bingung nih..
> ...


kalo kegedean, kotoran muter2 terus, BD jadi disfungsional, benernya tugas aerasi menarik *kotoran di lantai* ke BD ( mendatar ) dan menenggelamkan kotoran yg *terapung* dan *melayang* agar bisa tersedhooooootttttt (mode banci : ON) ke BD. betuuullllll  ...............   ::  ?

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## AirBiru

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## iwan_makassar

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## AirBiru

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Narto Kusnadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

